
Quality is fractal (2012) - shawndumas
https://web.archive.org/web/20120214085940/http://uxhero.com:80/ux-theory/quality-is-fractal/
======
zygotic12
Backwards compatibility which is all configurable by the network admin. If I
have 2000 machines doing it one way there is no question that it's cheaper to
add a new one without a 'new' feature.

